# Vorladung



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2002)

Moin

Habe gerade eine Vorladung von der Polizei erhalten wegen Computerbetrug
zum Nachteil von Provider xxx und Provider zzz. Die ganze Sache ist schon fast 2 Jahre her und ich bin doch sehr überrascht worden von diesem Schreiben. Nun hab ich ja die Möglichkeit, mich irgendwie zu äussern. Hat jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrung mit so etwas gesammelt und weiss, wie ich mich verhalten soll??Schuldeingeständniss oder alles abstreiten?

Ich wär für Eure Ideen sehr dankbar !!

Grüsse PP


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2002)

Mein Tip:
hol Dir einen kompetenten Rechtsbeistand.

Meine Meinung:
wer Mist baut sollte auch dazu stehen. Das gehört irgendwie mit zum Leben...


----------



## Tschenger (25 Januar 2002)

Hallo Gast,
ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie Heiko!!
Wenn ich etwas tue,muß ich auch dafür gerade stehen.
Deshalb: lieber keinen Bockmist bauen.
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Rahmat (1 April 2002)

Ich kann Heiko nur in *beiden* Punkten zustimmen.

Zum Rechtsbeistand vor allem insofern, da ja bei Betrug wahrscheinlich zwei Verfahren auf dich zukommen werden:

Ein zivilrechtliches und ein strafrechtliches. D.h. es kommen u.U. auch zwei Prozesse auf Dich zu. Und der eine kann ganz anders ausgehen als der andere.

Im Zivilrecht kann der Kläger eine Klage wieder zurückziehen, oder man vergleicht sich. Im Strafrecht geht das nicht, da hier Vater Staat klagt!

Was kannst Du verlieren ? Zivilrechtlich den Schadensersatz, also genau die Summe die Du betrogen hast. Die Prozeß- und Anwaltsgebühren für zwei Prozesse. Strafrechtlich die Strafe eben, die Du u.U. bekommst (keine Ahnung) und je nach dem wie hoch die Strafe ist kannst Du vorbestraft sein, was sich z.B. auf Arbeitssuche auch nicht besonders macht.

Mein Tipp: schnellstens zu einem Anwalt, möglichst zu einem guten!
Wie es bei dem dann aber aussieht, wenn du dem erzählst, dass du Mist gebaut hast, ob der dann trotzdem noch auf nicht schuldig plädieren kann und eben etwas flunkern, weiß ich nicht.
Schlimmstenfalls müßtest Du in diesem Fall dann halt den Anwalt wechseln, denn unaufgefordertert Dir eins reindrücken darf der erste Anwalt bestimmt auch nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2002)

Kannst Du Dich bitte mal bei mir melden?  Ich habe auch eine Vorladung bekommen und weiss auch nicht, wie ich mich verhalten soll.
Wäre echt nett von Dir
[email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2002)

Wißt ihr denn selbst was ihr gemacht habt oder kam es irgendwie überraschend (ich mein die Sache vor 2 jahren). Wir hatten auch mal sowas, wegen einem Trojaner und haben von dem was wir gemacht haben sollen nie was gewußt. Dann hat uns unser Provider geschrieben, daß sie uns kündigen, wenn noch mal was passiert. Aber es waren definitiv nicht wir, die haben uns auch die Festplatte gelöscht ein paar Tage vor dem Schreiben.


----------

